# toads that get you high?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

me and my weekend friends have talkin it over many times and the other night i watched a simson eposode ware hommer ate a hot pepper and ran off in to the sand dumes,,,,any way who has more info on this subject and try to keep it a serious topic if its not agents the laws in canada? it would be a cool pet to show off to friends and by the way i dont plan to lick it that kinda stuff is above my head!!! any ways give me some good info,


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know the laws in Canada, whether or not you can legally get these but I would hazard a guess that there is no legal way to get a wild toad into Canada from the U.S.

The toad you're wondering about is Bufo alvarius and more than you ever want to know about them can be found here.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i read page after page of good info but i never seen any thing about who sells them and if i can even bring one into canada! any one got any more help?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u could just get high wenever u want with that for free haha...post pics if u ever end up gettin one they sond cool


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have 2 not sure on shipping though. they get big and are very aggresive. they eat anything the second it moves crickets mice or whatever.
wes


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Now why would you want an ugly ass toad that gets you high....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

beauty is in the eye of hte beholder. they are not ugly at all. they are cool animals bro.
wes


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

i think the type of toad your looking for is the 'cane toad'. something on the skin gives you a high effect. after being introduced to australia, their population has literally exploded. they're sort of like a pest there.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

colorado river toad


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u know sh*t that u ingest that gets u high is poison right?..

magical mushrooms r poisonous mushrooms.. that sh*t excreted from the frog is supposed to kill animals trying to eat it.. lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i know all about that wonderful poison hehehehe realy the plan isnt to go around alll wrecked i just am into colecting werid or just differant pets ive never had a frog/toad so i figgaed this breed of toad would be a good place to start ..........now as for these cane toads.....?? i think i might have better luck ordering one of these i think most pet shops can get them ...........................................any one got any cane toad onfo . for me? you guys have me intersted now.


----------

